# Auto CAD



## Apophis (22. Januar 2002)

Kann mir jemand ein paar gute Tutorials zu Auto CAD 2000/2002 geben?

Danke


----------



## FilouX (28. Januar 2002)

Für was? Was willst Du genau machen? Ne technische Zeichnung?!


----------



## Apophis (28. Januar 2002)

Na ja, hauptsächlich irgendetwas entwerfen und dann rendern.


----------



## FilouX (28. Januar 2002)

Nimm 3D StudioMax... ACAD ist besser für Normteile, techn. Zeichnungen und so gedacht. Klar kannst Du auch 3D grafiken erstellen, aber es bringt nichts, weil die Ebenensicht zu beknackt ist und zu unübersichtlich. Ich nehme es nur für techn. Zeichnungen.


----------



## Apophis (28. Januar 2002)

Ja is klar, das nehme ich sowieso. Aber mit ACAD kann man besser die Einzelheiten konstruieren.


----------



## FilouX (29. Januar 2002)

Wenn Du dann anschliesend rendern willst, ist Inventor besser geeignet, da Du direkt einen Präsentationsexport mit drin hast.


----------



## FilouX (29. Januar 2002)

Um nochmal auf Deine Tuts zu sprechen zu kommen:  click here


----------

